# سؤال عن التحكم عن بعد مثلا بمصباح



## محمد باعثمان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوتي أعضاء المنتدى الرائع أقول لكم بدايتا كل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله منكم صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم وجعلكم من المقبولين المغفور لهم في هذا الشهر المبارك

ثانيا وهو صلب الموضوع أني قد درست مادتين مادة أساسيات الاكترونيات و مادة النظم التحكم الاكترونية من خلال دراستي في الكلية التقنية ووجدت إنها تجيب على بعض التساؤلات التي عندي تجاه الاجهزة الاكترونية ولكن لم أستطع أن أصنع ما أريد مع تلك المعلومات القليلة في تلك المادتين وقلة معرفة المحاضر الذي يلقيها 

وكنت سابقا أرى ألعاب رخيصة الثمن غالية الفكرة والمضمون عندي مثلا لعبة سيارة يتحكم بها عن بعد بأن تمشي السيارة للأمام وللخلف ويتحكم بها يمينا وشمالا ويضيء مثلا لمبة فيها 

فأنا والحمدلله بإستطاعتي التحكم بالسيارة عن طريق سلك لكن المشكلة التي أمامي وهي كيف أتحكم بها عن بعد !!!!!!!!


فطلبي هل من الممكن مساعدتي بدائرة الارسال ودائرة الاستقبال مع شرحها إن أمكن ؟

والمعذرة على الاطالة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا ​


----------



## محمد باعثمان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

للرفع..............................


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لعبة سيارةالارسال http://jap.hu/electronic/tx.gif

لعبة سيارة  الاستقبال http://jap.hu/electronic/rx.gif
freg 27mhz
,


----------



## محمد باعثمان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي alsaneyousef على هذه الدائرتين وعلى سرعة إجابتك 
لكن أخي هه الدائرة أي دائرة الارسال ودائرة الاستقبال كم ترسل من إشارة وكم تستقبل من إشارة لأني أحتاج أن أرسل أكثر من إشارة طبقا للعبة إشارة للتجعل السيارة تمشي للأمام وإشارة للخلف وأشارة لكل من اليمين والشمال 

والحقيقة لا مشكلة في البداية فأنا لو إستطعت أن أرسل إشارة واحدة فقط لتشغيل النور فقط بدون إطفائه فسأكون أنجزت شيء كبير ^_^

ويا أخي إذا كان معها شرح للقطع أو تكتب أي معلومة إضافية تفيدني لأني للأن ما استطعت أن أعرف أين أوصل الموتور أو اللمبة في دائرة جهاز الاستقبال 
وفي شيء أنت كتبته (التردد 27 ميجا هيرتز ) ماذا تفيدني هذه المعلومة فهل هي لمعرفة مدى الارسال لهذه الإشارة

ومنكم نستفيد ........ أنتظر ردودكم


----------



## محمد باعثمان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

والله بحثت في الانترنت وجدت صفحة يتكلموا فيها عن السيارة اللاسلكية وبصور لكن ما أدري أحس إنها مستوى فكرتها عالي شوي فأنا في البداية ودي أجرب شيء أسهل .........حتى لو أقدر ارسل إشارة لتشغيل لمبة فقط ....... فأعتقد إني أنجزت إنجاز كبير !!!!!!

وإن كانت الطريقة التي في الصفحة سهلة فأرجوا إخباري لأني وجدته موضوع شوي طويل ^_^"

وهذه هي الصفحة 
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz%20Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html

فأرجوا التواصل


----------



## alsaneyousef (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي ,هذة دائرة سهلة لك وفيها لتشغيل لمبة او زامور ولكن المتعب هنا الملف ,,وتعمل على35khz 
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/science/011/index.html 
وهذا موقع مترجم نفس الموقع 35KHz, بالتحكم عن بعد


----------



## محمد باعثمان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت سأعزم على محاولة تنفيذ الدائرة لأنها كإنها سهلة على إمكانية توفر القطع لكن ملف الدائرة شيء لا اعرف كيف تنفيذه 700 لفة في المرسل وأعتقد 700 لفة في المستقبل أيضا بسلك قطره 0.2 مم !!!!!!

ألا يوجد طريقة ألف بها هذا الملف وهو أكيد بجهاز لكن ....كيف ؟؟؟؟

هذه الدائرة جعلتني أفكر في دائرة 27 ميقاهيرتز التي في ردي السابق لأنها لفاتها أسهل في الصورة لكن شرحها ليس مسهل مثل شرح دائرة 35 ميقاهيرتز فماذا ترى ؟؟؟

وهذه دائرة ال 27 ميقا هيرتز دائرة المرسل






دائرة المستقبل





وحقيقة لا أدري كم يرسل المرسل من إشارة (أي يشغل المحرك فقط أم يجعله يدور في الاتجاهين )

ماذا ترى لأني أختار الدائرة بدون ما اعرف الصعوبات التي ستواجهني لقلة تجربتي ؟

وجزيت خيرا على المتابعة معي ​


----------



## محمد باعثمان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

وسؤال أخير هل مدى 35 ميجا هيرتز أطول من 27 ميقا هيرتز يعني هل يمكنني أتحكم بالمستقبل داخل غرفة واحدة خمسة في أربعة أو في غرفتين لأني لا أعرف الميجاهيرتز الواحد ما هو الذي أعرفه عنه أنه هو تردد شيء ما فإن كان يمكنك تقرب لي فهم هذا الهيرتز أو بالاصح هل له صله بالمدى أصلا ؟؟؟؟

أعذرني على كثر أسألتي .......


----------



## alsaneyousef (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي,باختصار الدئرة التي انت وظعتها ترددها 27 mhz مداها اطول من 35khz ,ومدى دائرتك مايقارب 20 متر ,,,وورينة همتك


----------



## محمد باعثمان (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخي أنا أريد أن أعمل على أي تردد حتى لو كان مداه بدايتا 5 سم لكن في دائرة ال 35 هيرتز قابلتني مشكلة الكويل ابو 700 لفة !!!!!!

والدائرة 27 هيرتز التي في هذه الصفحة
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz%20Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html

حاولت أقرأ فيها لكن ما وجدت شرح للكويل الي فيها ولم يتعمق في أجزاء الدائرة على حد فهمي ........

فأرجوا منك المساعدة لشرحها أو شيء أسهل لتطبيقه بدايتا في التحكم عن بعد


----------



## alsaneyousef (4 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل الدائرة يكون ,,,عندما يكون مغلق تشتغل الى الامام وعندما يكون مفتوح ,اللة يفتح القدس ويرزقنا صلاة فيها,,تشتغل الى الخلف والملف 0.2 مم 8 لفات وهناك ملف اخر 33 uh ,,,,واعتقد بما انك مبتدأ صعبة عليك هذة ,,,لانة اي مبدأ يجب انن يبلش باالاسهل ,لانة اذا ما زبتط معك سيسبك احباط وتدمر,,,والدائرة ابو 700 لفة سهل لك خللا ساعة تلفها ,بس انت اشجع ,,,واللة يسرها معاك,,,واخر دعوانا ان الحمداللة والسلام


----------



## محمد باعثمان (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اللف فيه صعوبة كبيرة يا اخي كيف أعد اللفات هذه سبعمائة لفة !!!!!! يجب استخدام اجهزة للعد وحتى لو استخدمت مكينة الخياطة للف السلك لن استطيع العد إلى هذه الدرجة فيها صعوبة شديدة حتى إنها ليس لف ملف واحد فقط بل ملفين كل واحد سبعمائة لفة وفيها أشياء ايضا لم افهمها في وقت اللف لأنه يقول بعد 350 لفة اعمل شيء ثم اكمل اللف إلى النهاية وهذا في ملف الاستقبال واما في ملف الارسال فيه توقف بشكل اخر

ألا يوجد حل اخر .....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

alsaneyousef قال:


> اخي,باختصار الدئرة التي انت وظعتها ترددها 27 mhz مداها اطول من 35khz ,ومدى دائرتك مايقارب 20 متر ,,,وورينة همتك


اخى
المدى يعتمد على قدرة المرسل بالوات بافتراض مستقبل قياسى ولهذا لا يذكر للمرسل مداه كذا متر أو كيلو متر إلا فى دوائر الهوايات حيث المرسل و المستقبل معا فى مشروع واحد
أما 20 متر هذه فهو طول الموجة و منه نحدد أفضا طول للهوائى إما نصف أو ربع طول الموجة


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اعلم يااخي محمد,واوففقك الرأي ,لكني جربت ,دائرة ,السيارة هذة مداها بحدود 20 متر او اكثر,,اعني ,مسافة الاستقبال


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد باعثمان قال:


> اللف فيه صعوبة كبيرة يا اخي كيف أعد اللفات هذه سبعمائة لفة !!!!!! يجب استخدام اجهزة للعد وحتى لو استخدمت مكينة الخياطة للف السلك لن استطيع العد إلى هذه الدرجة فيها صعوبة شديدة حتى إنها ليس لف ملف واحد فقط بل ملفين كل واحد سبعمائة لفة وفيها أشياء ايضا لم افهمها في وقت اللف لأنه يقول بعد 350 لفة اعمل شيء ثم اكمل اللف إلى النهاية وهذا في ملف الاستقبال واما في ملف الارسال فيه توقف بشكل اخر
> 
> ألا يوجد حل اخر .....


* يوجد حل اخر ....هل انت عندك سيارة اطفال مع ريموت كنترول ولكن بسلك ,الحل نجعلها لا سلكيا ,اذا انت تريد ولكن ,بقناة واحدة*


----------



## محمد باعثمان (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سأشتري سيارة اطفال مع ريموت بسلك ( السيارة التي سأشتريها تمشي للأمام وللخلف وتلف لليمين ولشمال ) لأن هدفي تعلم التحكم عن بعد فسأفعل ما بمقدوري بإذن الله...... 

نعم فهذا طلبي أن تكون لا سلكية ......أما ان تكون بقناة واحدة .......في الحقيقة لم أفهم معنى قناة واحدة ( هل تقصد بقناة واحدة أي تشغيل وإطفاء؟ ) فإن كان كذلك فلامانع لدي المهم عندي أن أتحكم بالسيارة لا سلكيا


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ok بس بدي ااياك تفتح مخك معي ,,بتجيب ريلاي كزاز Switches & Magnets,Relay وبتلف سلك حول هذا الريلية حوالي خمسين لفة قطر السلك يكون ,رفيع ,,,,وبعدين بتسحب خطين من الريلية نفسة,,وخطين من الملف,,,وبعدها بتجيب راديو اف ام حجم صغير ,,ok,وبثبتها مع السيارة,,وبتسحبب خطين من سماعةاف ام وبتوصلها مع سلكين الملف الذي عملتة ,,والخطين من الريلية الى السيارة مع القاطع ,ok وبعدين بتجيب مايكروفون وبتولفة مع ,,,اف ام,,وعندما تصدر اي صوت تشتغل السياارة ,,,,,كيف


----------



## محمد باعثمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

حل مؤدي الطلب زادك الله علما وماشاء الله عليك ....... لكني لم أعتقد أن تكون بهذه الصورة على الاقل تكون بدون راديو وبدون ميكرفون ...... فعذرني أخي أريد حلا أخر 

أنا عندي في البيت جهاز تستخدمه الوالدة وهو جهاز نداء قمت بفكة ولم أجد أي ملف فأستغربت لطول مداه الذي يبلغ حوالي الثلاثين متر وعمله أنه عندما تضغط الزر الذي في المرسل فيرسل اشارة فيشغل الصوت المخزن داخل المستقبل
وهذه صورته





وهذا المرسل من الداخل






وهذا المستقبل من الداخل






صورة اخرى





وإنشاء الله تعرف كيف عملها 

ووالله إني أدري إني أثقلت عليك ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## محمد باعثمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ونسيت أن اخبرك أن المرسل يستخدم بطارية واحدة 12 فولت 23 AA 





والمستقبل 3 بطاريات 1.5 فولت AA


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الملف موجود في البورد نفسة تطلع من تحت البورد المرسل,فتجد حرف أل او دائري ,,اذا وجدت دائرة سأضعها لك,,,والى الملاتقا ان شاءاللة


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي هذة دائرة بتشم التردد ,,, ,,وهناك ايظا جهاز معادن اسمة SNIFFER ,,وتردد هذةة الدائرة من 5MHZ --500MHZ ,,نطاق واسع اعملها وجربها على المرسل الذي عندك
http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/circuits/rfsniff.txt


----------



## محمد باعثمان (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الشرح الذي في الملف النصي للدائرة غير واضح ( قصدي الرسمة ) 

وجزاك الله ألف خير على المتابعة لموضوعي فلك جزيل الشكر والعرفان ^_^


----------



## moudir (10 سبتمبر 2009)

salem
i'ts ur first experience u can modifie the turn number to work with less frequency it will work . the 27 mhz it's simply an convention 
so u cant use the same circuit just modifie the turn number to work for example 1 mhz
for the commant of the direction and sens of the cars they the signal that u emitted is not a simple sinusoidal signal he is a frequency modulated signal-mean a the 27 mhz + other bass frequency signal
so each command has her owen bass freqency signal


----------



## محمد باعثمان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي moudir على الرد على الموضوع 

لكن مشاركتك أعتقد إنها أكبر من حد فهمي البسيط في التحكم عن بعد فلو تستطيع تبسيطها قليلا


----------



## alsaneyousef (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. هاالمرة دائرة سهلة لك وبعدي تحكم اربع قنوات http://home.att.net/~wzmicro/rf.html


----------



## ابو شريك (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## alfawdaei (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ملتقى مهندسين العرب 
أتمنى منكم مساعدتي في بناء دائره الكترونيه للتحكم بمصباح كهربائي عن بعد تحمل المواصفات التاليه
1-تعمل الدئره الالكترونيه على موجات الراديو (radio control remote)
2-الغرض من بنائها هو التحكم في إطفاء وتشغيل مصباح كهربائي يعمل على 220v 
3-قابلية الارسال والاستقبال تصل إلى 50km
4-دائرة الارسال تكون مثبته بالمقبس الكهربائي بينما دائرة الارسال تكون على شكل ريموت متنقل 

أحيرا اتمنى منكم مساعدتي باقرب وقت ممكن لان هذا الموضوع هو مشروع تخرجي 
وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## alsaneyousef (13 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.5volt.eu/archives/10 هذة الدئرة تعمل على ريموت tv , , ,,وارجوا ان تفيدك في مشروعك


----------

